

12 Trends to Watch in 2010 - bootload
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/trends-2010

======
pasbesoin
A nice summary to pass on to friends who aren't aware of these issues.

Also, I was unfamiliar with this Firefox extension:

RequestPolicy 0.5.12

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9727>

Be in control of which cross-site requests are allowed. Improve the privacy of
your browsing by not letting other sites know your browsing habits. Secure
yourself from Cross-Site Request Forgery (CSRF) and other attacks.

